# Mom's Deep Set Hatred!



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't get it, I really don't. My mom hates rats, and wants NOTHING to do with mice. I just told her that we would need to spend... MAYBE $20 as an initial fee including mice and feed because I have everything at home! She said she doesn't want them in her house. I'm asking for them for my birthday/Christmas. Do you guys have any pieces of advice to give? Thanks!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

There are a few advice-threads out there, you can try looking for them.
But in the end, if you live under someone else's roof, it's their decision, not yours.

With that said... I just brought my first rats home - that's roughly 8 years ago. My mom got pissed, yeah, but she got over it. Shortly before that I had bought a snake, so it didn't take long to convince her that I needed to breed my own feeder mice. She still hates both mice and rats, and I could never make her hold one. But I can sometimes make her touch them lightly.
This isn't an approach I would actually recommend. You're the one who knows your mom and how she'll react to different things.


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

It's a difficult situation, Yoursojelly, but as Patricia said, it does ultimately need to be a decision made by your mum unfortunately. Could you perhaps convince her to just come and have a look at some with you locally so that you can both make a more informed decision? If you make it clear to her that you would like her to take you to see some as you may then decide they're not for you as well, perhaps your mum will be more inclined to take you in the hope that you will be put off, then when she actually sees them she may just be won over by their cute faces and charming ways


----------



## vikki (Sep 7, 2013)

I second the opinion of getting mum to meet a few. When my mum (bearing in mind I am 37 in my own house) was told mice had joined the menagerie she wondered why I had just not let them go for snake food rather than stepping in and taking them, then she said of course I will think they are cute when I meet them rofl!


----------



## danijoe87 (Sep 6, 2013)

I agree with you all, I'm lucky to have my own place but even if I didn't my mam would be fine being an animal lover herself (although if mia the German pointer could talk she would be saying "get them out, get them out!!" She's terrified of my little bro's mice, lmao) but even with my mam being an animal lover she still took some convincing! People in general think our little cuties are dirty little sculkers and not good as pets ( unhigenic and the like) but if they can see for themselves how cleanliness is important to mice this can usually (not always) be the start of a change of mind and thinking in general towards our little furry friends.
Why not see about asking your mom what her concerns are and see if you can show her the difference even if that means a couple of trips to the pet shop or breeder first before taking a little critter/s home.
Hope it goes well but remember it will be your mother's choice at the end of the day (so try and change her mind  )


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

My mom was not thrilled the first time I brought home a mouse (unfortunately it was a really smelly buck), but now that I have them all in a shed in the backyard, she doesn't care what I breed out there so long as it's not guinea pigs (noise). Is there way you can move the mice out of the immediate household area that would alleviate tensions?


----------

